# smps making weird sound



## sanoob.tv (Feb 1, 2011)

im using an 250 w smps that came along with my iball i7272 cabinet;
recently the smps is making weird sound,its coming from the fan.
i tried cleaning it,bt it still makes noise.the only way to stop it is by giving a slap on the back of the smps.
is there any way to get rid of this noise.or is it time for me to change my power supply


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Feb 1, 2011)

Loose fan?

iBall SMPSs suck anyway.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 1, 2011)

Hehe. same as my SMPS (2 years ago).

Its a problem in fan's bearing, i guess.


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Feb 2, 2011)

open fan. take machine oil or warm grease and put few drops into the gap of blade and support


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Feb 2, 2011)

^
The fan will be inside the PSU.
Not recommended to open the PSU.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 2, 2011)

not that tough. if you talking about any hazard, just avoid touching the aluminium fins & the transformers. the fan can be cleaned & oiled easily (done with old PSU many times).


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Feb 2, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> ^
> The fan will be inside the PSU.
> Not recommended to open the PSU.



true if PSU in warranty. othervise very easy to open and if properly earthed, no way u can get a shock


----------



## sanoob.tv (Feb 3, 2011)

here is wht hapened

i tuk my iball smps to their service centr,the smps came with 3 year warranty,bt the warranty seal was not found,so they rejected it.i took it to the shop where i bought it from,where they askd 2 day tim to fix it.

i have gt another psu zebronics 400w,which is working tottaly fine in my other system,
i connected my zebronics smps to the system,i turned on the ups,a green led turned on the surface of the mobo,bt when i pushed the power button the cpu, it didnt turnd on????

im really confussed,the same  zebronics smps is working fine in my one systm,bt not working in other?my mother board id intel dg43nb;can any one tell wht the problem may be,does connecting the zebronic smps instead of iball caused sm damage?


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Feb 3, 2011)

^^ if all connections r correct then it must work.

attach a snapshot of the mobo with connections. that would give an idea of what u say.


----------



## sanoob.tv (Feb 11, 2011)

never buy iball smps,they are the worst.
whenever buyin smps check for the warranty seal.
eventhough iball smps came with 3 yrs warranty,some of the iball smps wont have the warranty seal or sticker making your warranty void.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Feb 11, 2011)

What's your system configuration?


----------



## sanoob.tv (Feb 14, 2011)

intel core 2 quad 2.66,intel dg43nb mobo,4 gb ddr2,500gb x 2 ,nvidia 9500 gt & a dvd rw.
my cabinet is iball i7272.


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Feb 15, 2011)

is ur problem solved now?


----------

